# Critique Filly's Conformation



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

in the last pic she looks way down hill, and goose rumped, but i dont think she would be a good dressage horse. mabey a barrel racer, reiner, and anything to do with a western saddle. GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

I noticed the fact that she was built down hill, but aren't most foals built that way and then grow out of it as they mature? She's only six months old. That's one thing I wanted to get answers about here. If you look at any picture of a foal the same age as her, they usually are built down hill. 

What is goose rumped mean? I've never heard that term before. Does that refer to the bump on her rump?

Thanks for the input.

Jubilee


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

my old horse is sold had a goose rump, and it is that little point ant the top of her bum. sorry, i forgot that she was only 6months old, and yes the do mature, but she will prolly always be down hill cuz that was how she was built , but only a little. how her head seems to set, she would make a good halter mare.


----------



## jacken around (Oct 14, 2008)

With Baby's they have different growing period's so these small things that have been pointed out could just be a growing period just like teenagers growing out every which way this could just be a phase in her growing pattern, be easier to tell more if you have photos from different stages but she is only still very young and things can change alot, very cute bub


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

jacken around said:


> With Baby's they have different growing period's so these small things that have been pointed out could just be a growing period just like teenagers growing out every which way this could just be a phase in her growing pattern, be easier to tell more if you have photos from different stages but she is only still very young and things can change alot, very cute bub


 
Absolutely. They will grow through many "spurts" usually with the bum going sky high south and the front end going north...

This will pull the conformation all to wack because of it. What we need is some pictures when there is a period of "evenness" that will occur now and then. Because this pony also looks somwhat scraggly due to it being a rescue and a winter coat it simply isn't fair to give it any sort of critique.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm still interested in hearing your critiques, but I've decided not to adopt her. I just don't think it's the right time for me to have another horse right now. And I need to be thinking about what would be best for both me and here in the long run.

Thanks for your input everyone!

Jubilee


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

morganshow11 said:


> my old horse is sold had a goose rump, and it is that little point ant the top of her bum. sorry, i forgot that she was only 6months old, and yes the do mature, but she will prolly always be down hill cuz that was how she was built , but only a little. how her head seems to set, she would make a good halter mare.


are we looking at the same horse????? There is NO WAY that filly will ever do well as a halter horse.:shock: And i am also pretty sure that just because she is having a growth spurt DOES NOT mean that her shoulder will always be lower then her rump, have you raised many foals??? I have notice that almost any horse that you have critiqued you have called "goose rumped" - this mare is NOT goose rumped........... bit of a trend on the comments that you have made on this part of the forum :lol:

She is very straight through her shoulder and this is not a good thing, also her neck ties in between her front legs. She will probably make a good trail riding horse but you should never consider this mare for the show pen. I am happy for you that you have decided to pass on her (although she is so cute and i am sure that she is very sweet)


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Jubilee said:


> I noticed the fact that she was built down hill, but aren't most foals built that way and then grow out of it as they mature? She's only six months old. That's one thing I wanted to get answers about here. If you look at any picture of a foal the same age as her, they usually are built down hill.
> 
> What is goose rumped mean? I've never heard that term before. Does that refer to the bump on her rump?
> 
> ...


Yea every baby is downhill! They are growing!!!! She is really cute


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Jubilee- For the record a goose rumped means having a steep downward slope from the croup. The tail is usually low set and there is usually insufficient muscling in between the croup and tail. This filly is not goose rumped, her croup is high right now but she'll probably even out most babies do. I'm not sure what babies morganshow11 has been watching develop but they all usually grow up first in their butt and then play catch up. If you draw a line from her hocks to her knee you will find that the hock is only slightly higher than her knee.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

onetoomany said:


> Jubilee- For the record a goose rumped means having a steep downward slope from the croup. The tail is usually low set and there is usually insufficient muscling in between the croup and tail. This filly is not goose rumped, her croup is high right now but she'll probably even out most babies do. I'm not sure what babies morganshow11 has been watching develop but they all usually grow up first in their butt and then play catch up. If you draw a line from her hocks to her knee you will find that the hock is only slightly higher than her knee.


HERE HERE! THANKYOU!!!!!! :lol::shock::twisted:


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

really too soon for her to be critiqued, i bet she will be a beauty it a few years! lol!! she cute now! really fluffy!


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the input everyone. Even though I've decided not to get her, it's still good to hear what you have to say. I'm still learning about this kind of stuff. I haven't really had a chance to work with foals much.

Thanks guys,

Jubilee


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> in the last pic she looks way down hill


Generally speaking, that is how babies grow. Just because she appears to be downhill now, does not mean that, that is how she will forever be. She will be going through many growth spurts that will alter her hight, making her seen disproportionate, or downhill.


----------

